# 2003 Central Texas Nissan Meet



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

First off, it would be great if any of my mod buddies could please sticky this....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26874

It was posted in the DNE section, but this should go for ANY Texas Nissan enthusiast.

Hope to see a lot of you guys there!

Chris


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Come on people.. I KNOW there are more Nissan people in Texas in here.

The DNE people and HNE people will be there and we're looking to start chapters in the other major citites... come on out!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

can't wait...ROAD TRIP


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

2 far


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

for the north texas people.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27679


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

ill be there for sure


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

is ANYONE going to show some pics of this?


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

pics anyone?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry amigos....

Central Texas Meet Pics

there aren't as many as you'd think...

and please ignore the trash can... haha


----------

